# manual



## iceberg (Dec 12, 2004)

Need a manual on how to hook up a lift kit spring on a G10 snowblower attachment manual number is 18311 tried to download a zip but can't geter done any help will be appreciated.

ron


----------



## guest2 (Dec 27, 2003)

Hi Ron,

Not sure what you need. Is this the lift assist kit you're trying to install? I didn't think it was specific to the snowblower but I thought it stayed on the tractor and connected to the lift arm to assist in lifting any attachment. Or are we talking about two different things?


----------



## iceberg (Dec 12, 2004)

*LIFT ASSIST*

I'M NOT SURE EITHER BUT I HAVE THE LIFT KIT SPRING SO I WILL GIVE THE LIFT ARM A TRY AND SEE IS THAT HELP S LIFT THE SNOWBLOWER ALSO I TRIED TO DELETE MY THREAD BUT THE SYSTEM SAYS I' NOT ALLOWED TO DO IT. NOW WHAT RON


----------



## guest2 (Dec 27, 2003)

Ron
what thread did you want to delete?


----------



## iceberg (Dec 12, 2004)

*delete*

the one titled delete


----------



## guest2 (Dec 27, 2003)

Ron
Does this look like what you have?
<img src=http://www.tractorforum.com/forums/attachment.php?s=&attachmentid=5332>


----------



## guest2 (Dec 27, 2003)

*Re: delete*



> _Originally posted by iceberg _
> *the one titled delete *


OK that's done.


----------



## peachfuzz (Sep 27, 2004)

Hopefully, this will solve your problems iceberg.

>pf<


----------



## iceberg (Dec 12, 2004)

*lift spring*

My grand son came over and showed me what to do works fine but thanks everyone for your help and especialy sixchows for deleteing my delete.
better know as Ron


----------

